# Halo 600 range finder



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

I would like to know also.Thinking about getting one


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*anyone?*

up to the top


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

Does anyone know?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Too new for a review I think. Great buy though for $99.00.

Any reviews on Sportman's Guide for it?


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

Not a very good review.But I think I will give one a try


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*up we go*

up for saturday


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Still like to know.*

I am a Sportsman's Guide member and have a ten dollar off coupon. I guess I can find out for $79.97


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Tug08 said:


> I am a Sportsman's Guide member and have a ten dollar off coupon. I guess I can find out for $79.97


I am sure you can try it and if you don't like it, easily get your money back here in our classifieds!

Best of luck if you get one, maybe do a review on here of it.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Anyone bought one yet?*


----------



## jaragon (Jul 14, 2009)

I bought one and received it yesterday. Seems to be very good from the rangefinders I have used. The only thing I see is the one I received says it is a r400 model only out to 400 yards and not 600 as sportsmansguide says it should be. Anyone else have this issue with the one they received? I asked sportsmandguide and they said everything they show shows it should be a 600 yard model?????


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

jaragon said:


> I bought one and received it yesterday. Seems to be very good from the rangefinders I have used. The only thing I see is the one I received says it is a r400 model only out to 400 yards and not 600 as sportsmansguide says it should be. Anyone else have this issue with the one they received? I asked sportsmandguide and they said everything they show shows it should be a 600 yard model?????


Have you tried to shoot it out to 600 yards and see if it read it?

I would definately get back with Sportsman Guide if it is labeled as a 400 yard model...thanks for the heads up, it still might be a good deal if it works well though.


----------



## jaragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Now after talking to Wildgame Innovations they say they do make a 600 yard model R600. Sportsmansguide says the correct model was sent the 
R400, which is the 400 yard model and all they carry. They told me I can return it if I dont want it. It seems to work fine and perfect for bowhunting. I called sportsmansguide today and they have since changed their website no longer showing it is a 600 yard model. Must have just been false advertising on their part.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/wildgame-innovations-halo-laser-range-finder.aspx?a=552569


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I see Sportsman's is listing it as a 500 yard rangefinder..........

Let us know more about it once you get it out in the field.....
Seems 2 be a good price.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jaragon said:


> I bought one and received it yesterday. Seems to be very good from the rangefinders I have used. The only thing I see is the one I received says it is a r400 model only out to 400 yards and not 600 as sportsmansguide says it should be. Anyone else have this issue with the one they received? I asked sportsmandguide and they said everything they show shows it should be a 600 yard model?????


how is the lens can you se the target clear at a further distance?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

How about thru a netting, have you tried it yet?

Wondering how it will do thru fog, rain, ect.


----------



## jaragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Took it out and ranged a few items used it ranging my target and it works great. Ranged items out to about 300 yds and it worked like a champ. The only problem it has is it cannot range thru glass. I have not tried it thru netting either. The lens is adjustable a little to get blurry items clear when ranging. All in all seems to be a good little 99$ range finder.


----------



## kbasshunter (Mar 18, 2009)

I also am thinking about this rangefinder, Anybody else use this rangefinder?
Thanks


----------



## Ratanous (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re:*

Just ordered one as well. I dont suppose that Ill need it for anything past 40 yards or so...80 bucks seemed like a steal. I have only been terribly disappointed with 1 or 2 items from sportsmans guide in the past. Nothing, considering the countless number of unecessary items that I have bought from them.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

jaragon said:


> Took it out and ranged a few items used it ranging my target and it works great. Ranged items out to about 300 yds and it worked like a champ. The only problem it has is it cannot range thru glass. I have not tried it thru netting either. The lens is adjustable a little to get blurry items clear when ranging. All in all seems to be a good little 99$ range finder.


Its a laser, I would think all lasers wont shoot thru glass...............could be wrong though. 

Try to shoot thru a window screen if ya get a chance, would like to know. 

Does it have a rain mode on it?


----------



## GMCSIERRA01 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Any More Reviews*

Well how does it work? On the website it says RED lcd display I this true? And can you see it in low light ?


----------



## chava14mang (Jul 28, 2009)

*keep the info coming*

this sounds like a sweet deal!


----------



## GMCSIERRA01 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Need More Infe*

ttt


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

uuuuuuppppppppppp


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

uuuuuuppppppppppp


----------



## chava14mang (Jul 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## GMCSIERRA01 (Jan 31, 2009)

*More Info*

ttt


----------



## syndique (May 31, 2008)

*happy to say*

I bought one and have been using it with great success.

I must say however that I have only gone as far as 60 yards with it.

It is however accurate

It is worth the money as far as I am concerned


----------



## chava14mang (Jul 28, 2009)

*thanks for the info*

anyone else?


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

I got a new catalog from the sportsmans guide and they said they had limited quanties.Also it still says 600 yd


----------



## GMCSIERRA01 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Need More Info Please*

bump


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

i almost got one but they were out of stock at the sportsmans guide.....................so i bought a bushnell yardage pro sport 450 rangefinder from gander mtn and recived it today and it is a great rangefinder and is the same price as the one on the sportsmans guide


----------



## mealey (Sep 24, 2009)

Tug08 said:


> I am a Sportsman's Guide member and have a ten dollar off coupon. I guess I can find out for $79.97


Did you ever get one and did you like it?


----------



## paup (Nov 7, 2009)

I bought one a couple weeks ago just in time for the Iowa bow season to begin. The range finder works well ranging objects, as it should. As stated before, not so well through glass. I have used it in low light conditions and it worked well then also. The only downfall I have found so far, is that if you carry it in your pocket, pack, or wherever, if the range button (power) is pressed, it will continually try to range therefor causing your battery to diminish quickly. I have gone through three lithium batteries and only used it for four hunts. You can test this on yours by holding it up to your ear and pressing the range button, while pointing it towards something that is either too close to range or to dark. It will sit there and humm.

1st generation issue? Hope so.


----------



## westpadeadeye (Feb 13, 2008)

*any review current*

any reviews current..

what do yo uguys think of this


----------



## basinhunter (Aug 14, 2007)

westpadeadeye said:


> any reviews current..
> 
> what do yo uguys think of this


I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## Buckskinner2 (Aug 6, 2007)

I tried one at Scheels and it worked good so I bought one. Got it home and it won't range a thing. Tree, building, etc. Taking mine back tomorrow and probably get a bushnell


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I just purchased a RHX 600 today and so far so good ! And yes it will not work through glass ! I myself will probably only use mine out to 60yrds or so but for the price and the ARC or AI as they call it the price couldn't be beat " think it was 150.00 ". I also like the scan mode wich is pretty sweet.Will try mine through a screen tonight. Also found that quiet a bit light is needed to get a accurate reading.
-Matt


----------



## bamatide15 (Nov 18, 2013)

Bump. Anyone had some extended field time with this unit? How is it holding up?


----------



## theshark (Oct 1, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

I bought a WGI rx400 in 2010 and hardly ever used it. Maybe 15 times. Now it doesn't work at all. Called WGI and no repair or replacement. Only one year warranty. FYI buy another brand. Go to Opticplanet.com good prices. JMO


----------



## trapperjon (Jan 19, 2013)

Ive been using it since last October. I couldn't be happier with its performance. I had trouble getting it to range a deer over 300 yards. But I was always able to range a tree that far out. I used it all through bow season and have been using it when we shoot. My son takes it when we go to the woods and we try to see who guess the range to stuff. So we have used it quite a bit. I haven't had to replace battery as of yet. I was very skeptical, because of the price. I got it on sale and got a rebate. Dropped it hard once and the little battery cover came off but it snapped right back on. I like the size of it. It will fit in your shirt pocket. I haven't tred it through mesh, but I will this afternoon.


----------

